# Scoring thread only please!!!



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hey gals, here is a thread for posting your pics for POINTS ONLY! Lets try to keep the congrats and all on a different thread as it will help me immensely in the keeping of scores correct. 

Thanks and shoot straight!!

Dee


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

* Team 3 scores BIG*

First Blood Ladies... 139 4/8 BUCK 

































First archery kill!!!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*My First Harvest For Team Pink Deception (#9)*

Hello Ladies! Here is my first harvest for my team "Pink Deception". This is a Porcupine shot at about 15 yards with my bow on Saturday evening August 29,2009. Yeah!!!


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

*Team #3 scores again*

Hey ladies, I know it is small but here is my first ever bow kill, I was lucky enough to have a girls night out hunt with my daughter and good friend!!!! September 7th. :darkbeer:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

*Team 11!*

We're on the board!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*09 Turkey*

Here is my 09 Turkey taken with my PSE Bowmadness XS using Grim Reaper Broadheads, and my Carter Ember thumb release !! Taken September 13, 2009 at about 25 yards! GO team RACKS!!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Team 7 - ArchAngels on the board! 

Bear shot on 9-16-09.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Alrighty, here is my '09 tom taken with a Rytera Alien X, Wac'em broad heads and I used my Spot-Hogg Cascade 10 thumb release. Taken Sept. 23, 2009.


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

*Team#3 Turkey points=)*

So here is my tom taken today 9/23/09 with my Alpine bow and Shuttle T broadhead, as for the camo well, it was a quick hunt after football practice and I didn't have time to change. :embara:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a doe for team "pink deception" (team 9)


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*More points for team 11*

Smacked a doe last night. Hoyt Selena 51#. Prostrings. Rage 3 blade broadhead. Firenock. Goldtip xt hunter 3555's. Finally got one with my bow!!!


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

i have asked if a goose counts, but didn't get a response. here are pics just incase. Team 12!!!!!!!!!!!!
i had already posted it in another thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1010097 and don't know how to put it here, got error message.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*Team #7-ArchAngels*

This is the first deer I've taken with my bow, very exciting!!! Got her on 10/03/09 using my Alphamax 32, and Wasp Boss Bullet broadheads on QuickStrike arrows.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Team #5 Knock um Dead Scores!*

Okay, here are pics of the deer I harvested last night here in the TX hill country. Had issues with the date showing on photo but it did record date on photo properties. I will post points once he gets scored. Second bow harvest ever and 1st for 2009! I love this sport!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*8 Pt for Pink Deception #9*

_Here is my 8Pt Buck for team #9 (Pink Deception) taken from the ground behind tree in Leedey, Ok morning of Oct. 11,2009._


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

*Team #4 Huntin' Hotties...*

Here's my doe from Saturday morning! My husband's birthday also and he was in the tree at the time I shot it! Couldn't have been sweeter! 

Shot her at 8 yds and she hopped a couple a times and fell over at ten yards! :thumbs_up


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Buck scored 110pts for knock um dead!*



axisbuck24 said:


> Okay, here are pics of the deer I harvested last night here in the TX hill country. Had issues with the date showing on photo but it did record date on photo properties. I will post points once he gets scored. Second bow harvest ever and 1st for 2009! I love this sport!!
> 
> View attachment 652039


I failed to post my equipment used for this harvest. I used a Bowtech Equalizer drawing 45lbs. The arrows were Easton Full metal Jackets and the broadhead was the "Atom." The "Atom" broadhead left a great blood trail and the buck was recovered about 70yards from point of impact. Oh yeah, seeing the lumenock turn on when my arrow hit was awesome! Looking forward to harvesting some does this weekend!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Team #4 Huntin Hotties*

I harvested my South Dakota Antelope on September 18, 2009 with my 09 Hoyt Alphamax 32. With Victory Archery Arrows, w/ Rocky Mountain Iron Heads!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

HuntressInPink said:


> _Here is my 8Pt Buck for team #9 (Pink Deception) taken from the ground behind tree in Leedey, Ok morning of Oct. 11,2009._


*We added up the pts for my buck...he adds up to 92 points. Taken with my PSE Bowmadness, radial x weave 100 arrows, Wasp Hammer SST broadheads, Scott Lil Goose release, Trophy Taker rest, Copper John sight, Tru Peep and Bob Thurman stabilizer*:banana:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

HuntressInPink said:


> *We added up the pts for my buck...he adds up to 92 points. Taken with my PSE Bowmadness, radial x weave 100 arrows, Wasp Hammer SST broadheads, Scott Lil Goose release, Trophy Taker rest, Copper John sight, Tru Peep and Bob Thurman stabilizer*:banana:


Sorry...this score was for post #15...:embara:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*Picture of "the girls"*

50 points for team # 6 Rack Pack 
Whitetail Doe 
Taken on October 15, 2009
That is Macy...my tracking dog!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

HuntressInPink said:


> Sorry...this score was for post #15...:embara:


_
Ok ladies, let me try this one last time...my hubby forgot to measure the H1's for my score...so...the acual score is 99.125_. :embara:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

300# Boar Black Bear - I haven't gotten the head measured yet to see if it will go P&Y.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

*50 more points for the misfits!*

Yay! We are racking them up. Too bad it wasn't a bigger rack! LOL! This deer was awesome and I am so thankful that he gave me the opportunity for this harvest.


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

*Team 12 points!*

My first bow kill. Taken October 17th with my Bear Truth 2 Young Guns.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

*Doe points for ArchAngels*

Here's my doe I shot on Oct 20 for Team 7!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Trying to post this for scbirddogmomma............


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

My first deer ever!! His name is Lil Bruiser and I'm hoping this will be 50 points towards my team, Girls Gone Huntin..

Heres my dilemma. I shot the deer at 5:30...it gets dark by 6:30..and I didn't recover the deer until almost 8pm. I chose not to bring my bow with me back into the woods and that is why it isn't in the photo. Since I hunt in not just a bow only county but also in a suburban area..there is no gun hunting!! (I've actually never picked up a rifle ever) I only took 2 or 3 photos because it was pitch dark, about to rain and the butcher closed at 9pm! I also have a photo of a few minutes before I walked back into the woods to track the deer and in the photo I am holding my arrow that broke in half after hitting the deer. I really really hope that the points can still count towards my team!!

No joke..I still have the other part of the arrow that I removed from him..with blood included! I can take a picture of that too if you would like..please just let me know what I can do to get the points! I'd hate to dissapoint my team!!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Team 8-- Girls Gone Huntin'*

50 pts for Girls Gone Huntin'. Shot 10/23/09 at 6:30pm in Huntington, IN. First deer for the season...It's about time!! Can't wait to get that big buck down now!

NN


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

*10 Points for Nock Em Dead*

This is my first year with traditional archery and I am so excited to get a Rio Grande Turkey with my recurve.:set1_applaud:


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

*Points for Team 11!!!*

Finally, my unlucky streak is over (hopefully!!) I took this doe on October 21, 2009. I used my PSE Bowmadness with John's Custom Strings, Easton ST Axis 500 and Slick Trick 100gr. magnums.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Posting this for goofyswife2788. Score, 140.5.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Team 5 - Nock 'em Dead - 142.25 points. Shot with a BowTech Iceman, 55lbs, Easton Full Metal Jacket Arrows and Shuttle T Lock Broadheads...and always...wearing a hunter safety system in the tree stand!


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Team #4 Huntin Hotties 
113 points


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Score for Team 11!*

Finally put a tape on him and he went 127 7/8
Hoyt Selena 51# Prostring string
Goldtip Hunter XT with Rage 3 blade and a Firenock


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

*Team #5 Knock um Dead Scores Again!*

I shot a coral snake about 5 foot from my hand as I was crawling out of my ground blind.  I took it with my Foley Custom Recurve.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

*Team 3 layin it down!!!!!*

I took this 9 point on October 4. He scored 114" net. 119"gross. Go team 3!!!! All the details are under the thread "team 3 where you at?". Lets go team 3!!!!!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

*Team 2*

I got this girl on Oct 3rd and keep forgetting to post it. It was my first time in the treestand and less than an hour!! A horrible pic of me but I actually don't care this time!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's my buck ...it scored 96.00...sorry for the delay. I was waiting on a bigger one!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Girls Gone Huntin' Team 8*

Here is mine ~ was trying to get a bigger one but he will do ~ 50pts.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

*"Girls Gone Huntin" Team #8*

Heres mine he ruff scored at 134 5/8. For Team #8 THANKS!!:thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Dang thats a beast!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks - Absolutecool!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Huntergirla said:


> Heres mine he ruff scored at 134 5/8. For Team #8 THANKS!!:thumbs_up


WOW that is a buck of a lifetime, nice work!!! You must be on cloud 9!



Here are my entries so far.... its not much but I'm still trying for more.

Opossum - 10pts
Turkey - 10pts
Raccoon - 10pts

(TEAM 2)


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, I am ready to post my deer for score...the ten point is now home from the taxidermist and I have really no idea how to score, I tried to go by how the paper says to do it....I am gonna rough score him at 95....I hope I have a pic that I haven't posted yet...I am gonna try!! Ok so I don't have anymore...here is the link!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1060269


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*137 points for team 6*

Got him scored yesterday 137"


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my buck from 12/23, for TEAM 2 :shade:

Gross score 100 7/8"
Net score 89 5/8"


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

dang... got a buck this year but not with my bow.... had a nice last minute buck patterned on private land but made the mistake of telling a hunting buddy about it who went after it when I wasn't around.. neither of us got it cause he couldn't stop shooting at the does that always came out before it.... I'll get him next year.... 

so here is my official entry for team 10 ....50 pts doe

trying for a squirrel now...


----------



## dave1280 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...........


----------

